# Driver ratings to UBER???



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't make too much of driver ratings but you have to wonder if UBER does. Anyone thing UBER's logarithms pair higher rated drivers with certain requests? example if driver A is a 4.8 and driver B is 4.9 and they are in the same area at the same time anyone think there's a preference to issue a trip to the driver with the higher rating? We tend to look at ratings as nonsense but UBER certainly has to use this info for something to their benefit. Thoughts??


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Maximize the ride coverage by deploying ants everywhere seems to be Uber's strategy so far.

What advantage is there for Uber to deploy a 4.9 driver vs a 4.8 driver? If none, then why would Uber bother?


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Who says there is not? I think it's naive to think UBER does not use this info


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

There is a connection there somehow, but what exactly it may or may not be, I do not know. All I have is anecdotal experience as a driver. Since consistently staying over 4.95 for months now (I'm currently at 4.99) I have noticed that almost all my trips are either airport runs or of a similar length. I also get a high frequency of scheduled trips pinged to me as well. I'm averaging $25 an hour, and my average trip is $15. Sure, some of that is smart positioning, but there is more to it. I suspect a very high Uber rating is also part of the algo's assignment protocol.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't have links to post and I can't remember where I read it so consider what I say a bunch of BS.

I never considered driving for Uber or Lyft, it kind of happened on accident and quickly turned into a joke. That is another story for another time.

After I did my first 3 rides on Uber I actually enjoyed it so I started doing some research to see what I need to know and if I really wanted to continue this. I read a lot of information on Ubers web site both new and old information. One thing stuck in my memory was driver/passenger ratings and how Uber used these to determine what driver to send to a pax. This was mainly with new drivers/pax but not always. Of course this only could apply if there were enough drivers in the area. However it could explain why a driver 4 minutes away gets a ping before a driver 2 minutes away does.


A new driver would be more likely paired with high rated pax to make a better experience for the new driver.
New pax would often be matched with higher rated drivers to give the new pax a better first experience.
Female pax would be more likely matched with female drivers to make both fell more comfortable or to a higher rated male driver to make female pax more comfortable.
Lower rated male pax would most likely not be matched with female drivers.
Those are the points I remember, not sure if there were more. I suspect ratings do play a picture in ride request pings however I do not know to what effect.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> There is a connection there somehow, but what exactly it may or may not be, I do not know. All I have is anecdotal experience as a driver. Since consistently staying over 4.95 for months now (I'm currently at 4.99) I have noticed that almost all my trips are either airport runs or of a similar length. I also get a high frequency of scheduled trips pinged to me as well. I'm averaging $25 an hour, and my average trip is $15. Sure, some of that is smart positioning, but there is more to it. I suspect a very high Uber rating is also part of the algo's assignment protocol.


I agree, I have maintained 4.95 for years. I get pings when there are closer drivers, I also get scheduled pings a lot too.


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

What is the lowest rating before Ubr kicks you off the app?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I don't have links to post and I can't remember where I read it so consider what I say a bunch of BS.
> 
> I never considered driving for Uber or Lyft, it kind of happened on accident and quickly turned into a joke. That is another story for another time.
> 
> ...


Like most of what Uber tells us, that is riddled with half truths and lots of BS, purely designed to drive our actions in a given direction.

A few years ago, in a technical journal, Uber bragged that it's matching algorithm was so advanced that it factored in over 500 variables when matching pax with nearby drivers.


----------

